# SB161019VT Blue VT x White Platinum VT



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

Please forgive me for I have slacked big time! But fear not as I come bearing some interesting results.

So the Sire is a Blue VT male, proven breeder by the first huge spawn I posted here and should be just under this thread. Female was (yes RIP) a white Platinum VT and first time mother, she was 5 months old. Before I start with the log I will mention that there was nothing I could have done to save the female, she had a prolapse and died within 24 hours after spawning, she was bleeding off her egg spot and nothing I tried worked, the male did not cause this, it was the embrace itself and it would have happaned with any other male, it is just how it goes sometimes.

SB161019VT

16/10 Female released
17/10 Eggs visibly in the nest, female removed
18/10 Fry hatched, Female passed away
20/10 Free swimming stage, male removed
21/10 First food(Vinegar eels-VE)
25/10 Mixed Baby brine shrimps (BBS) and VE
28/10 Feeding only BBS, fry feeding well
18/11 Fry have been colouring up with blues and reds popping out first. They have been feeding on a mixture of BBS, Tubifex and Repashy. Moved the fry into the shrimp tank today and found a few fry with strange brown looking colouration that I was not expecting to pop. I was expecting anything between reds, blues, whites and yellows only.

Enjoy the pictures I've been gathering over the past month, I have to add due to this spawn being considerable smaller (around 50 fry) the fry have grown way more than comparing to my first breeding attempt. Btw off topic but I will be adding the pictures of the jared Blue VT Black lace HM to their respective log within the week.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Interesting log. I'm sorry about the female. keep the pictures coming as they color up.


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

2 Months old update









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alphasbettas (Jan 8, 2020)

Lovely!


----------

